# Hospital Discharge Day Management Services - Codes 99238-99239



## Regners

I am requesting documentation standards/guidelines/requirements used to support hospital discharge day management codes.(Codes 99238-99239).  I am looking for CMS, Major Insurance Payer, or Industry Standard guidelines.  Any information provided would be helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Is this what you're looking for?

B. Hospital Discharge Day Management Service
Hospital Discharge Day Management Services, CPT code 99238 or 99239 is a face-to-face evaluation and management (E/M) service between the attending physician and the patient. The E/M discharge day management visit shall be reported for the date of the actual visit by the physician or qualified nonphysician practitioner even if the patient is discharged from the facility on a different calendar date. Only one hospital discharge day management service is payable per patient per hospital stay.
Only the attending physician of record reports the discharge day management service. Physicians or qualified nonphysician practitioners, other than the attending physician, who have been managing concurrent health care problems not primarily managed by the attending physician, and who are not acting on behalf of the attending physician, shall use Subsequent Hospital Care (CPT code range 99231 – 99233) for a final visit.
Medicare pays for the paperwork of patient discharge day management through the pre- and post- service work of an E/M service.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.9


----------



## heatherwinters

*Discharge Codes*

look at these links

www.lamedicare.com/provider/medguide/coverage41.pdf

[SIZE=-1]www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/Downloads/R1460CP.pdf[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - 2008-11-03[/SIZE]


----------

